# Can anyone help with info on this GT Dyno … 1991???♦️



## Junkman Bob (Dec 17, 2021)

Thanks in advance for any help identifying this BMX Bike …
—Does anyone know the approximate year ?
—-looks to be all OG ??
—-I would like to post for sale here on the cabe but I would like to describe properly and Fair for both parties …



… Im not a BMX guy but I hope someone would
Thank you in advance 
Bob


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 17, 2021)

Google it.all the info for dating that bike is on the internet.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Dec 17, 2021)

I was just aiming toward the experts here on the cabe to guide me a little  on this one …
Always better to interact with Cabers than relying on Google …plus it establishes camaraderie


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 17, 2021)

The ACS hubs should have a date stamp on them. I believe its a 1992


----------



## Junkman Bob (Dec 17, 2021)

Thank you …Didn’t think of looking there … 
Merry Christmas 
😎👍


----------



## Junkman Bob (Dec 17, 2021)

What does ACS stand for …🤔


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 17, 2021)

Junkman Bob said:


> What does ACS stand for …🤔



American Cycle Systems. Its the hub brand. That year/model should have ACS hubs and they should have a 2 digit stamp in the 90's


----------



## Junkman Bob (Dec 17, 2021)

Thank you very Much …I’m gonna check that out and try to find SN 
Happy Holidays


----------

